# Any way to use the CSF visual web interface WITHOUT having cpanel?



## Belucci (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok CSF supports integration in cpanel, directadmin and webmin right?

Is there a way to use it's web interface configuration thing if I don't have any of those?

I'm with vestaCP if that helps.


----------



## nunim (Sep 29, 2014)

There's a WebUI built-in to LFD, however it eats CPU while it's running.

Seems like the cPanel/Webmin UI is just some CGI/Perl scripts, so you should be able to use them to control CSF/LFD without having the run the control panel.  This is something I've been meaning to look into for some time but haven't had a chance.


----------



## Belucci (Sep 30, 2014)

nunim said:


> There's a WebUI built-in to LFD, however it eats CPU while it's running.
> 
> Seems like the cPanel/Webmin UI is just some CGI/Perl scripts, so you should be able to use them to control CSF/LFD without having the run the control panel.  This is something I've been meaning to look into for some time but haven't had a chance.


How does one access this WebUI though? I couldn't find anything about it except as modules for 3rd party panels


----------



## TekStorm - James (Sep 30, 2014)

Belucci said:


> How does one access this WebUI though? I couldn't find anything about it except as modules for 3rd party panels


Search your csf.conf for UI_PORT; ultimately, finding its Integrated User Interface section. You can configure settings there.


----------



## nunim (Sep 30, 2014)

Belucci said:


> How does one access this WebUI though? I couldn't find anything about it except as modules for 3rd party panels


You should have a section like this in your csf.conf:



```
# SECTION:Integrated User Interface
###############################################################################
# Integrated User Interface. This feature provides a HTML UI to csf and lfd,
# without requiring a control panel or web server. The UI runs as a sub process
# to the lfd daemon
#
# As it runs under the root account and successful login provides root access
# to the server, great care should be taken when configuring and using this
# feature. There are additional restrictions to enhance secure access to the UI
#
# See readme.txt for more information about using this feature BEFORE enabling
# it for security and access reasons
#
# 1 to enable, 0 to disable
UI = "0"
 
# Set this to the port that want to bind this service to. You should configure
# this port to be >1023 and different from any other port already being used
#
# Do NOT enable access to this port in TCP_IN, instead only allow trusted IP's
# to the port using Advanced Allow Filters (see readme.txt)
UI_PORT = "6666"
 
# This should be a secure, hard to guess username
#
# This must be changed from the default
UI_USER = "username"
 
# This should be a secure, hard to guess password. That is, at least 8
# characters long with a mixture of upper and lowercase characters plus
# numbers and non-alphanumeric characters
#
# This must be changed from the default
UI_PASS = "password"
 
# This is the login session timeout. If there is no activity for a logged in
# session within this number of seconds, the session will timeout and a new
# login will be required
#
# For security reasons, you should always keep this option low (i.e 60-300)
UI_TIMEOUT = "300"
```

 

For more information. search for 23. in the following document:

http://download.configserver.com/csf/readme.txt

 

As I said, I've found that it eats CPU while running, so running it via Apache or other webserver would be more ideal.


----------



## Belucci (Oct 1, 2014)

ok that completely solves my problem then 

How much CPU it eats though?

So, if ran via webmin, it will be using apache and be more effecient, right?

Does webmin give significant load?


----------

